# SAGE Chassis RUST



## ianc (May 6, 2020)

HI all...i have had a SAge for about 5 years and had to return it due to Rusting chassis.. just bought a small bambino for the office.....both a cleaned with just a damp cloth but both stainless steel chassis are rusting again...anyone else had this problem?...thanks for any help

Ian


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

I've seen rusty Sage machines usually when there's an internal leak or it's been exposed to stagnant water residue... perhaps wipe it with a dry cloth after? I never leave any water on the machine when I'm done... they are pretty good mostly in my experience (I've had the same Oracle for 5 years with zero rust).


----------



## fuziduck (Nov 14, 2018)

I've got a Sage Oracle with some rust appearing!

I've always wiped the machine down after using with a nearly dry cloth so that it doesn't leave any visible water on the surface.

I've recently noticed areas of rust spots appearing as in the pictures I've attached.

For a £1,300 machine, this seems very unreasonable, even if the machine was left damp, you would not expect a quality stainless steel to rust.

I am thinking of emailing Sage direct or perhaps Lakeland where I bought the machine because it is barely 18 months old!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Is that rust ? or coffee stain ? It looks more like faint coffee residue.


----------



## fuziduck (Nov 14, 2018)

I've given it a good scrub and fairly sure it is rust.

What would you suggest I try on it if it is coffee? I'm not sure if the coffee cleaning tablets would cause damage if I diluted them down?

Edit:

I googled this and the recommendation was to use diluted bicarbonate of soda.

I had a quick scrub and that has done the trick!!!

I take it all back, it wasn't rust on my machine after all!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Just make sure your cleaning cloth is scrupulously clean (no coffee residue ) 👍


----------

